
Brazil’s leading payment processor begins accepting Bitcoin - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/8841/brazil-cielo-payment-processor-pos-bitcoin
======
heisenbergs
Is this in any way related to neighbouring nations with inflation issues
(Venezuela, Argentina) being a target market?! Also curious how variable
transaction costs are taken care of?! these weren't insignificant in the
single US dollar range during the last crypto high when bitcoin was around
$20k. does the payer or buyer shoulder them?

~~~
hellodetroit
Most likely not. Cielo has been struggling with the recent increase in
competition for payment services in Brazil, and is probably just trying to
stay ahead of the curve.

------
StavrosK
Why will users need an account with some provider? Why can't they just send
BTC?

~~~
oscargrouch
They can, this doesnt affect the normal, quasi-organic way of BTC payment
processing. But in the traditional Bitcoin processing, the shop providing any
service or good that can be payed with BTC must have a private wallet, as we
know.

This, on the other side, propably means that you, the customer can choose to
pay with BTC instead of debt or Visa and the shop will receive the money in
the local currency without the need to deal with BTC or you to directly move
the value from your digital wallet.

They are just doing what they alredy do, being just the middle-man who gets
its cut just for being the middle-man.

I just cant wait for the time they choke our legislators with so much money,
that they will push to regulate bitcoin in a way where the traditional peer-
to-peer payment becomes forbidden, and we all have to use the greedy middle-
man, that we didnt even need to use anymore, thanks to the inovations like the
blockchain.

Welcome to the future, were all things old are new again.

